# Steroids in urine test ?



## THEMYTH (Jul 28, 2004)

Hey will roids show up in a simple job urine test ?

I started a stack and may need to do a job transfer soon so just curious.

Im taking deca, dbol, and Novaldex


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Jul 28, 2004)

Most jobs don't test for steroids. They test for THC, Amphetomine, PCP, alcohol,LSD and shit like that, not steroids.


----------



## THEMYTH (Jul 28, 2004)

So its a whole different test for roids ?


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Jul 28, 2004)

THEMYTH said:
			
		

> So its a whole different test for roids ?


Absolutely, positively.


----------



## LAM (Jul 28, 2004)

testing for AS is very costly that is why it isn't done...


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jul 28, 2004)

As LAM said its expensive for a company to test for steroids. No company is going to test for it as a standard drug screening. The whiz quiz is to make sure your not a pot,dope, or coke head. I really don't think a company is going to fuck with you even if they think your on roids. Its not going to effect your work most likely so why should they care.


----------



## trHawT (Jul 29, 2004)

Does anyone know about testing for the military?


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Jul 29, 2004)

I spent time in the service, and when I was in they didn't test for steroids. They had random piss test but they were only  for THC, Amphetomine, PCP, alcohol,LSD.


----------



## trHawT (Jul 29, 2004)

Cool, cool.  I think they test for roids now.


----------



## LAM (Jul 29, 2004)

trHawT said:
			
		

> Cool, cool.  I think they test for roids now.



nope, too expensive...even if they do a command sweep for a drug test they don't test all of the samples just a certain percentage of those samples due to the cost..


----------



## trHawT (Jul 29, 2004)

That's nice to know.  I thought it was because of expense.  Well, a guy I know got nabbed (I think) for roids.  This is Air Force we're talking about.  He's short, but hyooge with a low bodyfat.  I think other people in his squadron suspected his use of roids.  LAM, were you in the military?


----------



## LAM (Jul 29, 2004)

yup, 5 years on a special boat team in the navy 89-94


----------



## trHawT (Jul 29, 2004)

Yeah, I'm on my 5th year in March, 2005.  Times have changed, though.  I know a few that have been busted already.


----------



## LAM (Jul 29, 2004)

if they got busted for roids they were specifically tested for them.  each test probably runs $600


----------



## trHawT (Jul 29, 2004)

There's no denying the fact that it's expensive to test for roids.  
The guys probably ran their mouths about it at the gym on base, or they're just unbelievably big/low body fat for their height.  One of the guys is 5'6" 185 - 190 lbs., probably 8% or lower.  I mean . . . kinda obvious.


----------



## rule62 (Jul 29, 2004)

Military policy is that the standard command sweeps we are all familiar with do not test for steroids. As LAM says, it is simply too expensive given the large amount of testing done by the military. HOWEVER, and this is a big however, if the CO suspects steroid abuse he can request a test and they will do it, but it has to be upon request. Steroid use is against regs and a UCMJ violation. It has too be because they are controlled substances. The reality in my experince is no one is going to care much, but you never know.

I see that the Air Force academy is now including steroid testing however -

http://msnbc.msn.com/id/5436985/

A quote from that article:

The Department of Defense requires officials at all military bases to randomly test 65 percent of the base population every year for a variety of drugs, from cocaine to ecstasy, said Betty Ann Mauger, a spokeswoman for the Air Force Surgeon General's Office. However, she said steroid tests are performed only at the request of commanders. 

The academy operated under that policy until April, when the Cross-Functional Oversight Committee to the academy's Drug Demand Reduction Program recommended random steroid testing for the entire base. 

So be careful TR


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jul 29, 2004)

I was in the military through 2000 and the only people that get tested are people who are suspected of use by their chain of command. I knew two guys that got busted. One guy that was injecting in a stall on the ship and after he was done he dropped the syringe and the person in the next stall turned him in. The other guy it was very obvious and so his chain of command checked him


----------



## trHawT (Jul 30, 2004)

rule62 said:
			
		

> Military policy is that the standard command sweeps we are all familiar with do not test for steroids. As LAM says, it is simply too expensive given the large amount of testing done by the military. HOWEVER, and this is a big however, if the CO suspects steroid abuse he can request a test and they will do it, but it has to be upon request. Steroid use is against regs and a UCMJ violation. It has too be because they are controlled substances. The reality in my experince is no one is going to care much, but you never know.
> 
> I see that the Air Force academy is now including steroid testing however -
> 
> ...




Excellent read!  Thanks!


----------

